# Live in USA on visa waiting for Greencard or move to Australia with PR secured?



## wildjaguar (Oct 19, 2012)

I have MS in Engineering from US with 7+ years of experience, my career has been at standstill waiting for Greencard and I really really want to utilize the opportunity that has been given to me due to my education and experience by Australia. Am I right in thinking that Australia is as much of A Land of opportunity as USA?


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

considering 365 million people vs 25 million, the math says US is more robust in terms of opportunities. Having that said, Australia is doing well, Sydney and Melbourne being the top 2 places where its easy relatively easy to find a job.

All in all, as everything in life, both have plusses and minuses.


----------



## wildjaguar (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Having the job itself is not important sometime if it has so many limitations and if I cannot use my full potential. Now things would have been completely different if I had a green card, but I don't. On the other hand I have unrestricted visa to work in Australia and that opens up so many door specially when there is a skill shortage in engineering field. Any more advice??


----------



## bhavnita (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi i was in USA .After 5 years me & my wife came back to India.She got job in India according to his wish.Our son is USA born. According to me no one can beat USA its words best country but without green card its hell. Now we got aus permanent visa . So i will say if you have any chance to get green card then USA better otherwise leave it immediate and get Australia or Canada PR.
Thanks


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

Several mates in US who were/are under same circumstances as you with the green card. Without it it ties you down. I am not sure how long ago your application was lodged, but it is worth the wait. 

With that said, you can get a Greek for the market sitting there. Just apply and give a Aussie address, buy a Aussie number on Skype, and you can get atleast a good idea of what your market worth is sitting in US. 

That is my 2 cents.


----------



## ash1901 (Mar 1, 2012)

Greek= feel

Sill iPhone app, thinks its smarter than me


----------



## sunnybal (Feb 15, 2012)

same situation with one of my relative


----------



## bageera (Jul 22, 2012)

bhavnita said:


> Hi i was in USA .After 5 years me & my wife came back to India.She got job in India according to his wish.Our son is USA born. According to me no one can beat USA its words best country but without green card its hell. Now we got aus permanent visa . So i will say if you have any chance to get green card then USA better otherwise leave it immediate and get Australia or Canada PR.
> Thanks


Completely agree to Bhavnita. I was in the US for 2.5 years and realized this fact in the first six months of my stay there. Immediate next steps were getting ready for Aus. Have moved to Aus very recently.


----------



## wildjaguar (Oct 19, 2012)

bageera said:


> Completely agree to Bhavnita. I was in the US for 2.5 years and realized this fact in the first six months of my stay there. Immediate next steps were getting ready for Aus. Have moved to Aus very recently.


Please let me know how it works out with you and good luck!


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,
I am also in US, waiting for GC. so finally trying to for Australia as my brother in law moved to sydney last year and man these guys have more liberty to do work then me even spending almost ten years and going through the process. 
Indeed USA is the best country in the world only after you have GC. 
So good luck and hoping to have the same.
thanks,


----------



## wildjaguar (Oct 19, 2012)

Roda said:


> Hi,
> I am also in US, waiting for GC. so finally trying to for Australia as my brother in law moved to sydney last year and man these guys have more liberty to do work then me even spending almost ten years and going through the process.
> Indeed USA is the best country in the world only after you have GC.
> So good luck and hoping to have the same.
> thanks,


What is his opinion ?


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

*Opportunity is where you make it*



Roda said:


> Hi,
> I am also in US, waiting for GC. so finally trying to for Australia as my brother in law moved to sydney last year and man these guys have more liberty to do work then me even spending almost ten years and going through the process.
> Indeed USA is the best country in the world only after you have GC.
> So good luck and hoping to have the same.
> thanks,


I've lived in the USA, Canada, Mexico, and Australia and would suggest that opportunities are created, rather than handed to you on a silver platter. I know people who are successful in all those countries, but I truly believe most of them could be successful in any other country.

Careful examination of your environment and economy where ever you are, can help to identify opportunity. This is an over simplification, but all you need to do is find something that isn't being handled very well, and create a business around handling it well.

I knew a guy who had a low pay job, as a buyer for a local regional hospital. Over some years in this job, he noticed that most suppliers couldn't deliver the quantities of toilet paper, soap, and just the basic supplies required by the hospital.

He rented a warehouse, and purchased a month's supply of toilet paper, soap, and all the things he knew the hospital used each month, quit his job, and returned to the same hospital the next week, telling his replacement, here is my telephone number and I have all the supplies you need and will send it over on a truck whenever you call.

Well, it turns out that most of the hospitals have exactly the same problem. My friend's business grew logarithmically, and after only 5 years he sold his company to a major corporation for 5 million dollars. I'm not going to put the name of the company here, but almost everyone here has heard of it, because the business I described is what the big corporation does.

My friend lived in a very poor area, and that is why he worked at a low paying job for 5 years.

Cheers,


----------



## wildjaguar (Oct 19, 2012)

pcrial said:


> I've lived in the USA, Canada, Mexico, and Australia and would suggest that opportunities are created, rather than handed to you on a silver platter. I know people who are successful in all those countries, but I truly believe most of them could be successful in any other country.
> 
> Careful examination of your environment and economy where ever you are, can help to identify opportunity. This is an over simplification, but all you need to do is find something that isn't being handled very well, and create a business around handling it well.
> 
> ...


I agree with you and I also have to agree in fact "that opportunities are created, rather than handed to you on a silver platter". Based on what you have said above and your experience , do you agree that "sky is not a limit for someone who is able to take risks and work hard ?"


----------



## Roda (Oct 23, 2012)

wildjaguar said:


> What is his opinion ?


Opinion is that without green card there is very less opportunities, so if you can a PR faster than Gc then you should go for that.


----------



## wildjaguar (Oct 19, 2012)

Roda said:


> Opinion is that without green card there is very less opportunities, so if you can a PR faster than Gc then you should go for that.


I already have a PR or unrestricted visa to live and work.


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

The sky is the limit is possible, but not how I define success. For example, I'm quite happy in taking care of the needs of my family, and smoothing out the natural bumps in life. It is interesting that the book "Think and Grow Rich", by Napoleon Hill, written in 1936 defines money as an idea.

So I'm content to turn my ideas into money. Mr. Hill explains that almost no one under the age of 50 has ever earned a fortune. He wrote the book before Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, and Steve Wozniak, however at age 63, I'm finding the whole thinking turns to money as a much easier concept than it used to be. It is true that most people are too busy working to earn any money. Mr Hill says a full time job taxes our stamina enough so that private enterprise is not possible.

"Think and grow Rich" free ebook
http://think-and-grow-rich-ebook.com/



Cheers,


----------



## wildjaguar (Oct 19, 2012)

pcrial said:


> The sky is the limit is possible, but not how I define success. For example, I'm quite happy in taking care of the needs of my family, and smoothing out the natural bumps in life. It is interesting that the book "Think and Grow Rich", by Napoleon Hill, written in 1936 defines money as an idea.
> 
> So I'm content to turn my ideas into money. Mr. Hill explains that almost no one under the age of 50 has ever earned a fortune. He wrote the book before Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, and Steve Wozniak, however at age 63, I'm finding the whole thinking turns to money as a much easier concept than it used to be. It is true that most people are too busy working to earn any money. Mr Hill says a full time job taxes our stamina enough so that private enterprise is not possible.
> 
> ...


What has been your experience so far moving from states to Australia and would you recommend it to other people. No money is enough money but is it even possible to earn enough to own a decent house and descent standard if living. You were automotive engineer for most if the boom time, do you think Australia is capitalist enough for money hungry or career hungry ambitious people? Again, I am not expecting a whole lot but merely concerned with tax rate (30% compared to 12% in the states) and housing market (not so much worried about groceries or gas since they both are very personal ). I have seen so many Americans living there with no compliant and also have seen posts from Australians living in the states going crazy with the state of Australia as most expensive place.


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

wildjaguar said:


> What has been your experience so far moving from states to Australia and would you recommend it to other people. No money is enough money but is it even possible to earn enough to own a decent house and descent standard if living. You were automotive engineer for most if the boom time, do you think Australia is capitalist enough for money hungry or career hungry ambitious people? Again, I am not expecting a whole lot but merely concerned with tax rate (30% compared to 12% in the states) and housing market (not so much worried about groceries or gas since they both are very personal ). I have seen so many Americans living there with no compliant and also have seen posts from Australians living in the states going crazy with the state of Australia as most expensive place.


My experience in Australia (been here going on three years) is very good. The culture is almost the same as the USA, at least compared to the mid-southern USA culture. My Australian friends quite like my cooking style, with particular fondness for Cajun.

If you look at a map of France, there is an area called Acadia. The people from Acadia are called Acadjion in French. Of couse, when English speaking saw the word acadjion, which should be pronounced a-cad-yoon, they pronounced it a-cad-jun, so when it became shortened it was just cajun.

Near where I live there is a large lake, which was formed by a dam on a river. The government stocked it with game fish, but somehow red-claws got in there. Red claw is what Australians call crawdads, or crayfish.

Well, these make excellent crayfish etouffee, smothered with white French roux and mushrooms served over steaming rice. So all you need is a yabbie trap, and you can catch about 30 or more of these red claw crawdads, and have some really good eats.

As I traveled over the 40 years I spent in engineering, when ever I had something I really liked, I would make sure I found out how to cook it. Anywhere I go, good food seems to be the catalyst for making good friends. My Mexican dishes are also well liked.

To sum things up, I've been happy everywhere I've ever lived, and Australia is easy to be happy with.

Cheers,


----------



## wildjaguar (Oct 19, 2012)

pcrial said:


> My experience in Australia (been here going on three years) is very good. The culture is almost the same as the USA, at least compared to the mid-southern USA culture. My Australian friends quite like my cooking style, with particular fondness for Cajun.
> 
> If you look at a map of France, there is an area called Acadia. The people from Acadia are called Acadjion in French. Of couse, when English speaking saw the word acadjion, which should be pronounced a-cad-yoon, they pronounced it a-cad-jun, so when it became shortened it was just cajun.
> 
> ...


How is the engineering market overall in Australia? Is there enough room to grow?


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

wildjaguar said:


> How is the engineering market overall in Australia? Is there enough room to grow?


I'm retired, yet I get offers regularly. Last week, I got this one,



> Sales Engineer - Instrumentation
> 
> 
> Salary package to $90,000 plus Bonuses
> ...


In Australia, at least for now, there seem to be no shortage of jobs in automation and controls systems engineering. Partially this is due to a mining boom, which might be cooling a bit as I write this, but many who are willing to "fly in fly out", are doing quite well.

There are also lots of jobs in the area of water treatment. Many of the Queensland municipal water systems have giardia lambla, a protozoan organism that makes people sick. You might recognize this as the protozoa that causes Montezuma's revenge if you have visited Mexico. At our house, we use a micropore filter that removes down to 1 micron. A protozoa can't get through that. Unfortunately, a filter of this type can't be used for the whole house, since it would require changing too frequently.

Other methods include ozone injection as O3 essentially burns up the protozoa.

For the time being, there are enough automation and control system engineering jobs. PLC programming, for automated manufacturing is also doing well.

The above advertised job, includes a company car, $90,000 plus bonuses and commissions. I've done quite well under similar agreements in the past.

Cheers,


----------

